# Abandoned Petrol Station, A38 near Derby



## thompski (May 31, 2008)

After taking a massive detour across open countryside including a building site for a new marina because of the most direct road being closed and being roasted by the hot weather I eventually arrived in Findern - this was only half the journey. I then had to traipse across more land to get to a rusty little petrol station.

I don't know much about this petrol station or its twin across the road, I do remember them being in use when I was a kid (early 1990s). They both closed in the mid 1990s, the Derby/Mansfield bound station has since been returned to use as part of a haulage depot, while this one for those bound towards Burton and the West Midlands has gradually declined to a rusting ruin. The site was briefly the encampment for some travellers a few years back however they moved on. 

Its been vandalised to high heaven, the shop building is extensively trashed to the point where partitions have been ripped down, and a gaping hole has formed in the wall facing onto the A38 and the roof supports are dropping down. The canopy over the pumps is also falling apart, and is rusting quite heavily. 

While not spectacular, it was certainly thought provoking - could this be what the bleak future beholds for car infrastructure? The car succeeded the railway, but what will succeed the car? Could urban explorers in the future be exploring the remains of abandoned motorways and service stations with rusting gantries and crumbling flyovers? 

Perhaps i'm thinking too far ahead...

Coming into the petrol station











Some brickwork.... literally!





Salespeople go to any lengths to get you to buy new windows















The front door





Rusting Friesland bell, this was a burglar alarm





Filing cabinet










Its twin across the road





Stitching attempt number 3


----------



## The Pirate (May 31, 2008)

Nice..how many photo`s to make the panorama ?? can`t see any glitches.


----------



## thompski (May 31, 2008)

Theres about eight I think! Took about 10 minutes on my Powerbook G4 to merge


----------



## The Pirate (May 31, 2008)

Wow WP then...


----------



## ashless (May 31, 2008)

Well done mate, driven past here loads of times and could never really be bothered to stop! Nice pics chap


----------



## johno23 (May 31, 2008)

Thought provoking stuff in your introductory story,you could well be rightI remember these being in use too,but have only ever "recently"noticed the "in use"side when I drive past.
Great pics as usual on an unusual place,good stuff mate


----------



## fezzyben (May 31, 2008)

iirc they were both owned by atkins haulage when they owned the site which is now used by nyk logistics and I believe they own the place as there used to be a footbridge that connected the two but it was taken down a couple of years ago due to being unsafe


----------



## Richard Davies (May 31, 2008)

There used to be one like that between Chesterfield and the M1, but it's now a car dealers.


----------



## discobean (May 31, 2008)

great pics ive seen this loads of times always like the look of an abandoned petrol station kinda end of the world type thing...

great pictures...loving em


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 1, 2008)

thompski said:


> Could urban explorers in the future be exploring the remains of abandoned motorways and service stations with rusting gantries and crumbling flyovers?



Rather like the idea of that, thompski. 



discobean said:


> ...always like the look of an abandoned petrol station kinda end of the world type thing...



That's something I really like about places like this...motorways themselves have that kind of weirdness to me, too. 
Nice find.


----------



## Silverfox (Jun 1, 2008)

Love the panaramic shot, thought provocing indeed bud


----------



## Potter (Jun 1, 2008)

Great work. Something rather different.


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 7, 2008)

sure ive been past here, was going to fast to stop though ....


----------



## grizlyadams (Jun 8, 2008)

I pass that regularly, have done for...oh...must be 20 years, i remember it been rebuilt many times! shame its yet more land not been used for anything...they should give it to me lol!


----------



## squiggly (Sep 6, 2008)

Good stuff man, particularly like the second picture and the panorama at the end. The rust gives it a great colour!
I came across this post when searching for petrol stations, I've got a similair report on one in Notts and I wasn't sure which section to put it in!  Squig.


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 6, 2008)

Yup, fascinating places, petrol stations. Dunno what Krela is on about....



krela said:


> Petrol station aren't really considered report fodder... mostly due to their being so many of them closed and them being terminally boring.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 8, 2008)

Probably just an extra grumpy day that day


----------

